# Android Handy als Funkgerät/WalkiTalki



## Crymes (24. Februar 2013)

*Android Handy als Funkgerät/WalkiTalki*

Hallo, 
Ist es möglich odr gibt es schon eine App mit der man untereinander das Handy wie ein WalkiTalki nutzen kann?
Der GSM Standard hat ja eine Reichweite von 10 Kilometern, das müsste doch gehen?

Oder anders: Kann man zwischrn 2 Handys direkt eine Funkverbindung über GSM/LTE herstellen ohne Funkzelle eines Mobilfunkanbieters?


----------



## bingo88 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Android Handy als Funkgerät/WalkiTalki*

Über GSM geht das vermutlich überhaupt nicht, mit ner App wohl eher nur so VoIP mäßig (also über Internet). AFAIK ist es bei GSM nicht vorgesehen, dass zwei Endgeräte autonom miteinander kommunizieren. Ich hatte mich selbst mal ein bisschen damit beschäftigt, da ich gerne eine Art privates GSM Netz betreiben wollte (hausgebrauch; kommerziell geht so etwas mit Femto- oder Pico-Cells). Abgesehen davon benötigst du für das Betreiben eines solchen Netzes evtl. sogar eine Lizenz, du darfst ja nicht so einfach in der Gegend rumfunken (zumindest nicht auf diesen Frequenzen).


----------



## Crymes (24. Februar 2013)

Schade, das wär extrem praktisch geworden.
Ist jetzt zwar Offtopic, aber Android Apps werden mit Java geschrieben, oder?


----------



## Metalic (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Android Handy als Funkgerät/WalkiTalki*

Es gab oder gibt eine App, die hatte ich selber auch mal auf dem Smartphone das kam einem Funkgerät schon nah, aber war letztendlich total nervig.
Kannst mit Whatsapp vergleichen, nur dass du bei der App keine Nachrichten sondern kleine Sounddatein verschickst. Also die sprichst deinen Text rein und das wird aufgezeichnet. Sobald du die Aufnahme beendest wurde sie wie eine Nachricht an dein Gegenüber geschickt und dort abgespielt.


----------



## Crymes (24. Februar 2013)

Ne, das ist ja grad der Sinn vom Funken dass jeder im Umkreis einen ohne weiteres und Verzögerungen hören kann


----------



## Metalic (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Android Handy als Funkgerät/WalkiTalki*

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass das nicht möglich ist. Kann mich aber auch irren. Die Telefone funken ja nicht auf den Frequenzen wie ein CB Funkgerät.


----------



## Crymes (24. Februar 2013)

Naja, die Telefone sollten ja auch unter sich funken


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Android Handy als Funkgerät/WalkiTalki*

Eine Punkt zu Punkt Verbindung bekommst du ohne Weiteres nur mit Bluetooth oder Wlan, also 2,4Ghz mit entsprechend niedriger Recihweite zustande.
Wenn man die hat kann man darüber natürlich auch Ton verschicken, also "Funken" .

Und ja, Android Apps werden in Java geschrieben was, im Gegensatz zu dem was man auf dem PC nutzt, Hardware nah in einer Registermaschine interpretiert wird.


----------



## Superwip (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Android Handy als Funkgerät/WalkiTalki*

Soetwas geht höchstens über Bluetooth oder W-LAN mit einer entsprechend geringen Reichweite.

Apps können garnicht in ausreichendem Umfang auf die Mobilfunkfunktionen eines (Android-) Smartphones zugreifen um soetwas möglich zu machen; 10km wären auch so oder so illusorisch da ein Handy sehr viel weniger Sende- und Empfangsleistung hat und in der Regel auch schlechter positioniert ist als ein Mobilfunkmast...

Illegal wäre das natürlich auch.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (24. Februar 2013)

Es gibt handys die das als funktion haben und dann wie ein walky talky oer knoofdruck funktionieren. Hatte auch mal soeins gkaube das war von samsung


----------

